# Radical retropubic prostatectomy question



## Lfudge (Aug 27, 2010)

I need help in coding this situation:  Two of my doctors, one assisting the other, were in the OR to do a radical retropubic prostatectomy . They opened the patient only to discover that the operation could not be performed. I am not sure; but I think I can code CPT 55840 with a modifier of 53(discontinued procedure)? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like it.


----------

